# I posted this on an old thread, but I want to ask again...



## RubiP (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, i am starting to panic...here is why:
At 8 weeks PP we had a an accident, so I took the morning after pill, had what seemed to be a period 2 weeks after and then spotting for 3 says and 2 weeks after that spotting for 3 days again(that was 2 weeks ago)...so sunday night(june 15) we had an accident again 0_0...I haven't been able to go get the morning after pill because he's been getting off work late ..I am kind of ecological BF...I don't take naps everyday bcause I have 2 older kids to take care of...and sometimes my bby sucks on his thumb to soothe himself....other than that I follow the rest of the rules...ya'll think I should worry about getting pregnant? Or should I go get that plan b asap?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Have you taken a pregnancy test?


----------

